# Panel to matching to moving in how long?



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Basically that's it, understand it will vary but interested to find out what the current timelines are from panel to matching to intros to moving in, thanks so much


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We had AP panel in September, MP in November and intros mid December. The time scale from AP to being matched is totally dependent on your matching criteria so could be anything from a couple of weeks if their is a suitable match or months, year plus if there is no match suitable.. the time scale from being matched to going to MP and intros is roughly around three months as you need meetings with their SW, Clinician, possibly teacher if of school age and a meeting with the current FC's so that you have all the information you need before it goes to AP then ratification then intro's can begin...

Have you started the process?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We went to panel feb 13th 2013 and amazingly had the phone all about our little man the next day. Our sw tried to get to march panel with him moving in beginning of April but he was from a diff la and that didn't happen. We were then set for April panel, again aiming for  him to move in beginning of may but a week before panel medical issues arose which meant ss had to go back to court and we could have had a wait upto a year. Thankfully they were resolved without the need for court but it was an awful time, just waiting. we made may panel and intros were end of the month. 

It differs so much from la to la. ours were all set to go very early on. people we met on prep were matched with a lo from the same la, they had approval panel in  jan, matching panel in feb and their princess was home by end of feb. 

Hoe this helps


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We were 9months from AP to finding the link, another 2 months for us all to confirm link due to the various meetings that were required with FC, medical advisor etc
MP was a further 7wks away due to Xmas. LO moved in 1 week short of our year from Approval panel. Our criteria was quite old but initially inquired about young siblings and found that to be less than we had been led to believe.

It varies so much. The 10-12 week from link is a good rule of thumb and most go through in this period. Main thing is finding the right match then the wait really does pale into insignificance. I loathed the hating and thought it may never happen it was that bad. Now I know it was to ensure we found little man.
X


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

From AP to our son moving in was 6 months, we knew of him within 2 weeks of being approved though,  we were approved July, visited sept MP Dec, then we met him beginning of Jan.

This time we were approved June, our SW was off sick until end of July, we had a link with a tentative link with a little one we enquires about, his SW was very keen but the more we got to know about him the more evident it became he was to much like our son and we alwYs said we needed a different set of issues with our new addition. In the mean time we had made enquires about our girl in August, SW arranged for October, cancelled at last minute because FF had emergency with intro that were going on, was another month before they could visit, so visited Nov and linked, MP Dec, intro end of Jan, because of issues that need sorting at our daughters end, so from AP to home 71/2 months this time.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

*Hi Jen JJ

We were approved in April, Matched in July * (this was our 2nd link as the 1st one in June we were not successful as they went with the other couple)
*Matching panel was beginning of sept
Intros mid sept
Our boy came home end sept
Total 5 months  *


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Ours was a long one, hopefully things are quicker now!
Approved in aug 12, DD moved in July 13


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Jul 13 Approval Panel
Sep 13 Found our LO at an Activity Day
Dec 13 Matching Panel
Jan 14 Intros & Moving In

So 6 months give or take a few days.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

I had approval panel in march, had call about LO the next day, matching panel mid June (having met his s/w, foster carer and medical officer in the interim), intros last week of june then home so very quick.

Hope you experience the same, love Kiz  xx


----------



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies, very interesting, we're onto stage 2 home study assessment, have been given a panel date. Did anyone take a holiday during this time or just stayed close to home and waited until LO came home? We have BC so need to work out what's best for all. Thanks


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We went on hols after panel as did some of our prep buddies. What's meant to be is meant to be was our moto.

We were 18months btw holiday post approval to our first family holiday as we needed LO to be settled well before we thought about going away.

X


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We were told to take a holiday and I'm glad we did, as we're waiting to be matched now and daren't go away. Once LOs are placed, we're told not to go away for at least a year, as they'll need time to settle and get into routines. 

We had a gap between the last of our HS appointments and panel, so we went away then. I think immediately after panel is a good time to go too. We felt very much in limbo after the elation of being approved and then having nothing to do! All we did (and still do) was refresh our emails for profiles several times a day and wait for calls from our SW. I think the distraction of a holiday and something to look forward to to prevent the 'dip' after all the excitement would be lovely


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We were approved in September and still waiting for a match.  We booked a holiday for November towards the end of hs with sw approval and am really glad we did as we knew we probably wouldn't get the chance again for a long time.  The way things are going though, we may go away again  .  The time you wait to be matched is the part you really can't predict. Good luck


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

We were approved in sept 2013 , found LO in no  and we go to match panel on 17 th jan and start intros 24th jan , LO should be home 31st jan so 4/5 months . 
The waiting to be matched is the worst bit , I would defo say go away if you can xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

1st time round we had a big holiday during HS, 2nd time we have had several breaks and holidays, but mainly because we have kept life going as normal for our son, both times we have not got AP dates till about 3 weeks before.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We went into AP at the end of Sept with a link already in mind, were matched with him end of Nov, and brought him home 3rd December.  But we were told that was unusually fast.  We had decision maker ratification of the match in 24 hours.


----------

